# O.G. 520 TIRES 2 SETS



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THE USED SET OF 520 IS $450.00 THAT COMES WITH 4 TIRES THE NEW SET COMES WITH 5 TIRES ALL 5 R NEW SKINNY WHITE WALL $600.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THE USED SET OF 4 uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THE NEW SET COMES WITH 5 TIRES SKINNY WHITE WALL


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

what size?????


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> what size?????



BOTH SETS R 13 INCH


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

See u Sunday


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE USED SET OF 4 uffin:





6ix5iveIMP said:


> THE NEW SET COMES WITH 5 TIRES SKINNY WHITE WALL





SOLD GONE


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

3 USED 520 13 INCH FAT WHITE WALL $350.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

1 NEW 3 USED 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $450.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

4 NEW 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $650.00


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice stuff !:thumbsup: GL on the sale


----------



## Gus D (Jan 15, 2007)

oooohh... nice set and good price! Good luck, I'm sure you wont have any problem selling them!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 4 NEW 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $650.00


PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Nice stuff !:thumbsup: GL on the sale


THANKS




Gus D said:


> oooohh... nice set and good price! Good luck, I'm sure you wont have any problem selling them!


THANKS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 4 NEW 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $650.00





13OZKAR said:


> PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PM RETURNED


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

1 used 520 skinny white wall 13 inch $50.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ALOT OF PMS ABOUT THE 520 TIRES THEY R STILL 4 SELL 1ST ONE WITH THE CASH GETS THEM THE PRICE IS POSTED ON ALL OF THE 520 13 INCH TIRES


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

ChevySSJunky said:


> PM Sent



PM RETURNED


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

]


















1 NEW 3 USED 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $450.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

]


















4 NEW 520 SKINNY WHITE WALLS 13 INCH $650.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

]


















3 USED 520 13 INCH FAT WHITE WALL $350.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

]


















1 used 520 skinny white wall 13 inch $50.00


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

HERES BETTER PICS OF NEW SET OF 520 SKINNY WHITE WALL 13 INCH $650.00 CASH ONLY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> HERES BETTER PICS OF NEW SET OF 520 SKINNY WHITE WALL 13 INCH $650.00 CASH ONLY



LOOKS LIKE THE 520 MITE B GONE DEAL PENDING :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

TRADES?? HAVE A BUNCH OF NEW ZENITH KO'S


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

JUST WAITING ON PAYMENT 2 POST IN BANK :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (818) 471-5820 give me a call i will pick up.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

JUST2C said:


> (818) 471-5820 give me a call i will pick up.



let me know when 1st come 1st serve:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > ]
> ...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

Are your tires still available if so where are you located?


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

*tires*

stil got wheel;s


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

traffictowing said:


> Are your tires still available if so where are you located?


IN STOCKTON CA, ITS $45.00 2 SHIP 2 L.A. 



lealbros said:


> stil got wheel;s


??? STILL GOT THE 3 USED 1 NEW


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> > 6ix5iveIMP said:
> ...


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

IF STILL AVAILABLE PLEASE P.M ME. VERY INTERESTED .


----------



## lealbros (Oct 21, 2004)

*whats up u stil got tires cal me 3617287787 fred*

whats up u stil got wheels cal 3617287787 freddy


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

do you have the new ones pm me a price shipped to Ontario CA 91761


----------

